# Quiet jetwash Aberdeen/shire



## wojtek_pl (Apr 25, 2010)

Looking for a quiet place to wash my car with my own stuff - such as jet wash, where you can rinse your car, wash with own shampoo and mitt, rinse again not to be disturbed . Aberdeen and surrouding. Torry jet wash... to busy, no want to rush. :detailer: Maybe there is such a place...?


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

The one out in Kemnay wasn't too bad when I stayed out there. Just had to time it right I suppose. Sounds like it might be a bit of a trek for you though!!


----------



## Callummarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

Depends where you are there is one at newtonhill just off the dual carriageway or there are ones at asda portly which at the right time of day are quite! Although torry jetwash is about the best VFM!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I use the torry jet wash. I just move between the pumps and the space around the side, but most the time I just hog the washing bay  as long as I have money in the machine its mine


----------

